#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [書籍] 狂魔戰歌

## 幻影殺手

作者:言雨

內容簡介
　　朱鳥抱著被欺騙與傷害的怨恨，在留下滅世預言之後，跳入輪迴。
　　而在豬人的預言裡，狂魔與朱鳥的交會，將成為整個亞特蘭提斯的夢魘。為了榮耀與私慾，他們已經等待了好幾個世紀……
 
　　遺忘豬人帝國威脅的山泉村，每天都有羊人在狂歡跳舞。年輕的葛笠法生活在羊人村莊裡，一生中最大的憂愁就是如何在舞會上博得母羊人青睞。
　　一日，豬人闖入村莊，將他貶為奴隸，拖入帝國深處，以折磨宣稱他即將實現古老的預言。
 
　　羊人的養子，瘦弱的狼人亞儕為了救回自家兄弟葛笠法，不得已踏上旅程，殊不知命運的轉輪已準備將他的旅程編入糾纏的歷史之中。狂魔預言成真的步伐，正與他競逐著這場不公之戰！
　　這個世界未曾知曉的一切，也在這漫長的征途中，逐漸攤開……


最近正要看的獸人文學。

雖然封面有點西洋奇幻的風格，但實際上是由台灣作家所著。

據我所知也是最近出版的的獸人小說。http://showwe.tw/books/books.aspx?b=3501

----------

